
The paradox that is Silicon Valley - prakash
http://dbldot.blogspot.com/2008/04/paradox-that-is-silicon-valley.html
======
davidw
> The Silicon Valley is where people write and distribute free software and
> hope to make the world a better place for the whole of mankind [and, of
> course, make millions of dollars in the process.]

I don't think this is true. I think more free software comes from other places
where people have more time and less financial incentives to work on
commercial opportunities. Europe produces a ton of good open source software,
but then it gets commercialized or bought or something by SV companies.

